# LogFile bei Apache unter Linux



## vaporizer (4. April 2004)

Hallo Zusammen
habe mir vor kurzem unter Linux den Apache installiert
und freu mich irrsinnig das er so einwandfrei läuft
ich hab ihn nur für private Versuchszwecke
ist also kein öffentlicher server
die sache ist nun die
wenn jemand meine ip im browser eingibt
dann kommt er ja auf meinen server

und ich frag mich ob es irgendwo gespeichert wird
wer bzw welche ip auf meinen server zugreift
gibt es so eine Art Logfile irgendwo?

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. April 2004)

Für mich stellt sich immer mehr die Frage, wofür sich Leute bei den Projekten, in dem Falle des Apache, die Arbeit machen und eine Dokumentation zu schreiben? 

http://www.apache.org -> Doku -> VHost -> Error_log


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. April 2004)

Ich kann mich täuschen, aber hatte ich nicht mal höflich darauf hingewiesen, das Doppelposts mit der gleichen Frage nicht gut sind? Ich habe Dir auf dem anderen Thread auch schon geantwortet. Es reicht ein Posting mit der Frage.

Ich weise höflich darauf hin, bevor ein Mod oder Admin das merkt. Dann dürfte es etwas schärfer Betont werden


----------

